# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > ilim >  Böyle bir dostunuz oldu mu?

## ceyda

* Daima düşünceliydi.
* Susması konuşmasından uzun sürerdi.
* Luzumsuz yere konuşmazdı.
* Konuştuğunda ne fazla, ne de eksik söz kullanırdı.
* Dünya işleri için kızmazdı.
* Kendi şahsı için asla öfkelenmez ve öç almazdı.
* Kötü söz söylemezdi.
* Affediciliği tabii idi, intikam almazdı.
* Düşmanlarını affetmekle kalmaz, onlara şeref ve değer de verirdi.
* Kimseyle çekişmezdi.
* Çok konuşmazdı.
* Boş şeylerle uğraşmazdı.
* Umanı umutsuzluğa düşürmezdi.
* Hoşlanmadığı bir şey hakkında susardı.
* Hiç kimseyi ne yüzüne karşı, ne de arkasından kınar ve ayıplardı.
* Kimsenin kusurunu araştırmazdı.
* Kimseye hakkında hayırlı olmayan sözü söylemezdi.
* Yanında en son konuşanı ilk önce konuşan gibi dikkatle dinlerdi.
* Gerçeğe aykırı övgüyü kabul etmezdi.
* Her zaman ağırbaşlıydı.
* Konuşurken çevresindekileri adeta kuşatırdı.
*Kelimeleri parıldayan inci dizileri gibi tatlı ve berraktı.
* Yürürken beraberindekilerin gerisinde yürürdü.
* Yürürken ayaklarını yerden canlıca kaldırır, iki yanına salınmazdı.
* Adımlarını geniş atar, yüksek bir yerden iner gibi öne doğru eğilirdi.
* Vakar ve sükunetle rahatça yürürdü.
* Kapısına yardım için gelen kimseyi geri çevirmezdi.
* Dostlarına şöyle derdi:  Dünya da garip bir kimse, yahut bir yolcu gibi ol 
* Her zaman hüzünlü ve mütebessim bir haletle dururdu.
* Adet üzere sarfedilen hiçbir kötü sözü ağzına almamıştı.
*Sıkıntılı hallerinde kabalaşmaz, bağırmazdı.
* Fakirlerle birlikte yerdi; öyle ki onlardan ayırt edilmezdi.
* Sade kıyafetler giyer, gösterişten hoşlanmazdı.
* Konuşurken yüzünü başka tarafa çevirmezdi.
* Bulunduğu mecliste ayrıcalıklı bir yere oturmazdı.
* Sabahları evinden çıkarken şöyle derdi:  İlahi, doğru yoldan sapmaktan ve
Saptırılmaktan, kanmaktan ve kandırılmaktan, haksızlık etmekten ve
Haksızlığa uğramaktan, saygısızlık etmekten ve saygısızlık edilmekten sana sığınırım 
*Sıradan değildi. Ama sıradan insanlar gibi yaşardı..

*** O, HZ. PEYGAMBERDİ. (SAV)***

----------

